# About time



## its way to hot (Sep 14, 2007)

So I have never really built a computer. I know somewhat about them. I did the list you guys made so I hope you can help. I have most of the stuff i just need the motherboard, processor, ram, video card,

1. Budget: $500-$700

2. Brands: I would like a intel based processor but another would work 
if it came down to it.

3. Multitasking: Allot of downloading.

4. Gaming: I mainly play Counter Strike Source but getting into 
Battlefield 2

5. Calculations: no

6. Overclocking: Don't no how so no

7. Storage: I have a hard drive

8. Operating System: Ill be running XP that I have already

9. Case: Got it

10. Accessories: Have them all

11. Monitor: Have one

12. Stores: Ive heard of newegg but I don't have any I like

13. Location: USA


I might also need a new powers supply because the one i have is really low watts


Thanks for taking your time.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thats about the best i could do without comprimising performance too much, The price is over your budget but may come in under after the rebates


*Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $75*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136074


*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $104 ( $64 After mail in rebate )*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034


*ASUS P5K LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail $135*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131180


*SILVERSTONE ST75F ATX12V / EPS12V 750W Power Supply 115 - 240V - Retail $159
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256009


*Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Conroe 2.33GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $175
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030


*Leadtek PX8500 GT 256MB Extreme GeForce 8500GT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail $109 ( $89 AMIR )*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122031

*$757 before rebates*

*$697 after rebates*


You could save a few dollars here and there but the performance drop is not worth it

for example you could get 1G of ram for $20 less ( 2X512mb ) 

CPU's are all around that price and if anything you would want to go up from what I have listed.

Motherboard you could get for less but really you want something with a new chipset as i don't see the point in building a new system with an old chipset, look to the future and upgradability.

I know the power supply may seem a bit expensive but your power supply is the backbone of your system and cheap units really do not perform as they should or supply the power they state. If you stick with a good quality 750W it will allow you to upgrade to a 8800 video card in the future and will also make sure you have no power problems in the present

*EDIT: you may want to look at this 8600GTS for $109*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284R

One of our other team members has brought this to our attention ,
*The OCZ Game Extreme 700W Power supply $129 and $109 with rebate*

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/5016605?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I would actually look at using the OCZ power supply and upgrading the video to the 8600GTS with the money saved :grin:


----------



## its way to hot (Sep 14, 2007)

So if I go with the OCZ power supply and the 8600GTS. Thats still going to be enough power to run everything without it struggling?

And also the 8600GTS what would be one step above that. I just want to make sure this machine doesn't go out of date any time soon.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The 8800GTS, I would have to look up a price on that. Power wise i think you would be ok with the 700 and the 8800GTS. I will run the setup through a PSU calc when i get home from work to be sure


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

blackduck30 said:


> Thats about the best i could do without comprimising performance too much, The price is over your budget but may come in under after the rebates
> 
> 
> *Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $75*
> ...


Very nice build ray:. The 8800GTX would work fine with the OCZ 700w as well as the Silverstone. Also, the MSI 8600GTS there has very good cooling with the dual slot cooler.


----------



## its way to hot (Sep 14, 2007)

Do you know what kind of FPS the 8600GTS will get?

Im playing Counter Strike Source


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

A friend of mine has a 8600GT, E4300, 4Gb DDR2-667 Ram and Vista Home Premium and gets about 20 fps outdoors, 30+ indoors in TESIV: Oblivion. From what I know about the GTS, the performance increase is very large over the GT, I think it should be a good card, especially for CSS.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you turn on minimal AA and AF and leave the texture quality below the highest setting you will get 40+ FPS in CS:S.


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

a 700 watt PSU for a 8600 IS MORE THEN ENOUGH.

A 500 Watt 50 dollar PSU could handle a 8600 without a problem.

But again, as my ploicy plan to upgrade and save... Buying one big $$$ PSU is better then two cheaper ones.


----------



## its way to hot (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for all the info im ordering all the components this weekend and ive decided to get 8600GTS and the 700W power supply. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

One other thing to consider is if you are using your old case you may possibly need a couple more stand off's for your case as the new motherboard may be a tad bigger than your old one, you may need another 2 or 3 

http://shop4.outpost.com/product/24...MI-X0MY+Q**.node3?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


let us know how the build goes :wave:


----------



## its way to hot (Sep 14, 2007)

So i was talking to a friend and he was just curious and was wondering if my system will get to hot with the SLI card and power supply being 700W

And also im pretty sure they are cause you guys know what you are doing but are all these compatible with each other


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Actually getting larger power supplies but drawing the same power from them will make them run cooler. Drawing 600w from a 700w will make the power supply hotter than a supply rated for 850w that is having 600w drawn for it. Also, higher efficiently power supplies will run cooler.

Make sure you have plenty of case airflow and you will be fine. One or two of these will help with the video card cooling.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888309


----------



## crazymanjared (Sep 14, 2007)

its way to hot said:


> thanks for all the info im ordering all the components this weekend and ive decided to get 8600GTS and the 700W power supply.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


I just built my first comp too, good choice on going with that card, it's amazing. :>


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Throw one of these under the card for superior cooling:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888309


----------



## its way to hot (Sep 14, 2007)

Well sorry it took so long but i fished the build everything went well and on CSS im getting around 200fps on normal maps and 150fps on custom maps. It's amazing.

Thanks again guys you really helped me out.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear. Now its time to turn on that AA and AF :smile: Also turn on Trilinear Filtering.

Also it is a good idea to turn on Vsync. It will keep your FPS locked at whatever your refresh rate is.


----------

